

 Kindle Fire: Still Worth it With No Ice Cream Sandwich? - WadeWilliams
http://itiswhatitis.wadewilliams.com/2011/10/amazons-kindle-fire-no-ice-cream.html
I've been wanting the Kindle Fire since before they announced it, but now that I've learned it's a forked version of Android Honeycomb, and won't run Ice Cream Sandwich, I'm not really sure what's happening here any more.<p>What do you think? Is the Amazon Kindle still worth it?
======
SamLM
The Kindle Fire is worth it, for what it is. Since they have their own App
Store, they'll be approving their own apps, which could severely limit its
capabilities, but, in the same breath, it won't be worth it because it doesn't
have access to the same android fucntionality that Google's been working on.

If you're looking for a web browser in a tablet, and a way to view and read
Amazon-based content, the fire is the ticket.

If you're looking for an android device that will accomodate the latest and
greatest android offerings, the kindle fire isn't the ticket.

